# HELP !! - Wacom Intuos-2 software needed.



## steelbeard (Feb 16, 2010)

Please can anyone help? 

I've had a Wacom Intuos-2 running on WINDOWS XP PRO via a SERIAL port for best part of 2 years now.  Occasionally when you turned the PC on it wouldn't work (light on but no cursor movement) but usually I simply unplugged the power supply to the tablet and re-connected it and it would usually start working.

HOWEVER.... It's stopped working now 

If I go into the 'wacom tablet properties' program on my start menu, it shows an error 'THE TABLET DRIVER WAS NOT FOUND'.  So I reload the software I downloaded for it originally (pro493-3_int.exe - 'wacom tablet driver software version 4.93-3') and it will work again with no problems...... UNTIL I TURN THE PC OFF and then the error comes again when I turn the PC on again.  It's like the software loads but it doesn't stay put.

Please does anyone have an original copy of the wacom software for serial on XP pro that is reliable and works and stays working?  Or at least directions to a download that has worked for them please?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Zydala (Feb 16, 2010)

do you remember when it stopped working? can you do a system restore?

if you can, go back to when it was still (semi-)working. If not, I'd still recommend trying to uninstall all the tablet software and drivers and reinstalling them, but make SURE that everything has been uninstalled before reinstall, and the tablet is not plugged in until you have everything set up.

What version of XP Pro do you have? I found the following information while googling a bit for your problem:

"serial tablets require a connection through an on-board serial port. Serial tablets are not supported on the 64-bit versions of Windows XP and Vista"

maybe this is why you've been having problems...?

sorry if this isn't much help.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 16, 2010)

VoilÃ .

http://www.wacom.com/downloads/drivers.php


----------



## Zydala (Feb 16, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> VoilÃ .
> 
> http://www.wacom.com/downloads/drivers.php



Ah! I JUST realized he said "driver software" and not just "driver", haha.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Feb 17, 2010)

ha, yeah I wouldve suggested to download the driver software from their site. I have an intuos that uses a serial port but only works sometimes after loading up the comp (its like a 9/10 times it will load up and work).


----------



## steelbeard (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers there all, I pulled a couple of files off of various places on the web in the end and with a bit of messing around got things working again..


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

So you posted this twice???


----------

